# Grass Screening Pellets?



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I had a couple of tons of grass hay for my two Dexter Heifers, but in the big storm we had a couple of weeks ago we lost a good portion of it.

We have someone in the area advertising Clover grass seed screening pellets that are alleged to be 16% protein with 4% fat. Price is $240 a ton (which is pretty comparable to what decent grass hay is going for right now.) Plus it is a lot easier for me to store it out of the weather.

The heifers have a couple of acres of pasture that is mostly eaten and I do still have about half a ton of hay that wasn't ruined.

I know just pasture and pellets work great with my goats, but I'm not sure about optimal feed for the cows. Can pellets substitute for most of the hay they were being fed?


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I've never fed just pellets, but I know that you'll have to be careful to limit their intake. They can readily overeat such a compact food. Bloat could result.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

I would worry about the compaction issue as well. Wouldn't feed it as a hay replacement, make it a supplement and you'd probably be all right.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

At 12 cents per lb I would find something else such as a conventional grain. Not knowing what seeds are in the screenings would concern me.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

50% is Red Clover, that is the primary source of protein. They wouldn't be free fed - just given a set amount every morning.

The next cheapest grain or pellet I can find is running $8.50 a bag - and this is $6. Prices have really gone up around here. Layer pellets for my chickens are almost $12 a bag now.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I wouldn't be worried to feed the pellets, but I would cut back on some hay and supplement with the pellets.

Bob


----------

